# People of Wal-Mart (link)



## Zanner (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello there, i know i don't post here much, but i just had to share this wonderfull bit of lulz ^^

http://peopleofwalmart.com/

Pictures of just the creepiest/most redneck/ just plain wired wal-mart goers. Enjoy.


----------



## Triad Fox (Sep 12, 2009)

Reminds me how much I hate middle America. 

And hi zanner!


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 12, 2009)

*facepalm*

Don't know whether to laugh or cry at this.   Nice find though *G*.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 12, 2009)

Haha Great link!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 12, 2009)

Funny.

Though some of them seem like they were written by stuck up little 14-year-olds.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 12, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Don't know whether to laugh or cry at this.   Nice find though *G*.



I cried.

I've seen some "remarkable specimens" in Wal-Marts and K-Marts before... *shudder*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice.  You see something "interesting" everyday when you work there.


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 12, 2009)

Fail.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=50099


----------



## Zolen (Sep 12, 2009)

Triad Fox said:


> Reminds me how much I hate middle America.


 
hay!


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 12, 2009)

That reminds me, I really need to get a digital camera. Hell, most of the EMPLOYEES at my local wal-mart look worse then that.


----------



## Midna (Sep 12, 2009)

this is the first thing to come to my mind...
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/476502


----------



## Lobo Roo (Sep 13, 2009)

Why...why do people go out in public dressed like that? D: DO THEY NOT OWN MIRRORS


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 13, 2009)

nice find.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 13, 2009)

There are too many old men with boobs in that photo collection.


----------



## RailRide (Sep 14, 2009)

So it really is true.

The first time I set foot in a Wal-Mart was one night heading home with some friends, one of them wanted to stop and take a look at some diecast models. The clientele was... a most unsophisticated-looking lot, I tellyouwhut.

I practically made a mini stand-up comedy act out of the folks inhabiting that place (geez--it was _really_ too easy). I always suspected most of the other locations were pretty much the same.

---PCJ


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 14, 2009)

Should've took a picture of that one guy that went into the Wal Mart I worked at with a blow-up doll...


----------



## Zanner (Sep 14, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> Fail.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=50099



Oh, sorry about that dude, as you can probably guess i don't browse this forum often.


----------



## Midna (Sep 14, 2009)

once I saw a crazy looking man yelling at himself at a Wal-mart


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 15, 2009)

hey look! A furry: http://peopleofwalmart.com/?p=3537


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 15, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> hey look! A furry: http://peopleofwalmart.com/?p=3537




I saw that...it could be a fur or it could be an anime fan.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 16, 2009)

Heh, it's nice to see that people actually believe this is everyone in a Wal-Mart, even though there's quite a few gems here and there.

Try (these stores and locations): Target, K-Mart, King Supers, Kroger, Harris Teeter, Dicks, Blockbuster, BJ's Supermarket, Lowes, Lowes Foods, Albertsons, Hot Topic, Old Navy, Suncoast, the sidewalk outside of your house, your bedroom, your neighbours house, any sidewalk, Pizza Hut, the Farmers Market, etc., etc., etc.

Oh fuck it, just go outside in general.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 16, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Heh, it's nice to see that people actually believe this is everyone in a Wal-Mart, even though there's quite a few gems here and there.
> 
> Try (these stores and locations): Target, K-Mart, King Supers, Kroger, Harris Teeter, Dicks, Blockbuster, BJ's Supermarket, Lowes, Lowes Foods, Albertsons, Hot Topic, Old Navy, Suncoast, the sidewalk outside of your house, your bedroom, your neighbours house, any sidewalk, Pizza Hut, the Farmers Market, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> Oh fuck it, just go outside in general.



Someone said they believe these kinds of people make up the majority of wal-mart? I missed that generalization. Who made it?


----------

